# CA allergy



## diver123 (Sep 9, 2010)

Does anyone else have an allergy to CA? If I use it for anything and get even the slightest whiff I cant breathe for 4 days. So what I need is a respirator. Anyone know of one that works for CA? I have tried collecting the fumes, fans, and even holding my breath and running out of the room. Thanks for the help.
shaun


----------



## snyiper (Sep 9, 2010)

Your best bet is a SCBA. Self Contained Breathing Apperatus. You may get by with a 3m or North with organic vapor cartridges.


----------



## Padre (Sep 9, 2010)

YES!  When I use it it burns like all get out, my nose, throat and eyes get really burny, etc.

My solution was this.  Some people may laugh at it, but I'll tell you, for the price, it works great and protects my eyes, lungs, mouth, nose....etc.

Good luck.


----------



## randyrls (Sep 9, 2010)

diver123 said:


> Does anyone else have an allergy to CA? If I use it for anything and get even the slightest whiff I cant breathe for 4 days. So what I need is a respirator. Anyone know of one that works for CA? I have tried collecting the fumes, fans, and even holding my breath and running out of the room. Thanks for the help.
> shaun



I put the 4" dust collector hose directly behind the blank when finishing.  
A large DC "hood" works when I am gluing blanks.  My DC has 1 micron bags on it and I don't get any smell or fumes at all......


Unfortunately, CA sensitivity increases with exposure.  The more you are exposed to it, the more sensitive you get.


----------



## randyrls (Sep 9, 2010)

Padre said:


> My solution was this.  Some people may laugh at it, but I'll tell you, for the price, it works great and protects my eyes, lungs, mouth, nose....etc.
> 
> Good luck.



You are correct, but take a look at my "get-up"!    

http://www.coleman-family.org/mug_shot.htm


----------



## diver123 (Sep 9, 2010)

randyrls said:


> diver123 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else have an allergy to CA? If I use it for anything and get even the slightest whiff I cant breathe for 4 days. So what I need is a respirator. Anyone know of one that works for CA? I have tried collecting the fumes, fans, and even holding my breath and running out of the room. Thanks for the help.
> ...


 
Tried that one already didnt help. Somehow I still must have cought a little whiff of some fumes. It happend even when I didnt readily notice the any smell. Positive its the glue because the only time it happens is when I use CA.


----------



## Willee (Sep 9, 2010)

I tend to get asthma like symptoms  later that evening if I used CA that day and inhaled much of the fumes. 
The dust collector will knock that down but sometimes I forget to turn it on.
Most of the fumes come from the paper towel I am using to finish a pen as the CA kicks off on it.

I take a Benidril capsule when I use CA and that usually takes care of it.
If not out comes the Bronchial Mist sprayer.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Sep 9, 2010)

It seems that most people will start to have a reaction to CA at some point. I'm starting to use gorilla glue for gluing in tubes. I was also wondering how regular wood glue works for segmenting? I like the 20 second dry time of CA. But I too am trying to limit my exposure to CA.


----------



## aggromere (Sep 9, 2010)

Monty sells some oderless CA glue.  I don't know if that will help or not, but it would be cheaper than a respirator.


----------



## Wildman (Sep 9, 2010)

NORTH 7700 SERIES
http://www.boss-safety.com/shop/nor...ors-north-7700-series-c-415_9_14_15_1185.html

North 7580P100, P100 Particulate Filter for dust.
http://www.boss-safety.com/shop/north-7580p100-p100-particulate-filter-p-3426.html

North 75SC, Multi-Purpose Cartridge, vapors.
http://www.boss-safety.com/shop/north-75sc-multipurpose-cartridge-p-3433.html

North 7582P100, Acid Gas Cartridge & P100 Filter combination 
http://www.boss-safety.com/shop/north-7582p100-acid-cartridge-p100-filter-p-3436.html

I am looking getting one of these half mask respirators because they have good supply of filters and cartridges.  Dust that you do not see is the stuff that hurts us. I know dust filters (particulate) are no protection from fumes-vapors given off by CA glue.  The combination cartridge/filters sound good.

I really need to talk to these folks because am confused over size and which cartridge/filter will serve me best.  Need expert help on what to buy. 

They also carry popular 3M brand respirators and filters and cartridges.  

Here in town Home Depot carries two 3M mask, one list gas & vapors and the other paint spray & pesticides, but hard to find anyone that really knows what they are talking about.  Lowes has one style of 3M which mask odors. Niether Lowes nor Homedepot have a big supply of cartridges/filters on hand.


----------



## oneula (Sep 9, 2010)

I use this setup for sanding fiberglass and carbonfiber
not as good as a hazmat bumblebee suit that the epoxy pros on maui use but this enclosed in a tyvek its pretty close. Set up that way it also blows the ice cooled air down through your suit or coveralls cools your chest and back area.

Hose management would be a nightmare with a lathe though.

BTW there's a cheap positive air flow half mask from Rockler that I also use for dust that blows dust and fumes away from your nose and mouth.

I also use a 3M fullface respirator with organic catridges and 100 NIOSH filters when I need to you need to have a good fit with those as far as fumes.

http://www.turbineproducts.com/servlet/Detail?no=1







http://www.turbineproducts.com/servlet/Detail?no=77






Need googles with this
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10877&filter=respirator






CA sensitivity is one thing but I think Epoxy sensitive is probably worse from what I hear from those who have it.

Anyone use this Triton orange lumberjack outfit below?


----------



## Spats139 (Sep 10, 2010)

diver123 said:


> Does anyone else have an allergy to CA? If I use it for anything and get even the slightest whiff I cant breathe for 4 days. So what I need is a respirator. Anyone know of one that works for CA? ...
> shaun





Wildman said:


> NORTH 7700 SERIES
> http://www.boss-safety.com/shop/nor...ors-north-7700-series-c-415_9_14_15_1185.html
> 
> I am looking getting one of these half mask respirators because they have good supply of filters and cartridges... .
> ...



I use a North 7700-30 with their N7500-1 (NIOSH OV) cartridges; it was what the supplier recommended, and it works well for me. 

In addition to the respirator, you may have to modify your turning practices as well. I don't do CA work until last, and then I don't remove the respirator until AFTER I've left the contaminated environment. I mean not even to take it off and put it down as I walk out the door.

One other suggestion I got when I purchased mine was to store it in a zip lock type bag; the organic vapor cartridges continue to do what they do as long as they are exposed to air. Storing the respirator in a bag is supposed to extend the cartridge life.

Good luck.


----------



## Boz (Sep 10, 2010)

No matter how good your resperator is if you have any facial hair you will not get a good seal and some fumes will get by.  Years ago I had a friend who had to go out to oil rigs to provide tech support.  They had to shave off all facial hair when on the rig.  Some off the gases that come up out of the ground can and will kill you.


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 16, 2010)

oneula said:


> Anyone use this Triton orange lumberjack outfit below?



I use it when sanding bowls, but for CA you'd have to be careful where you mount the belt pack, as it may pick up the CA fumes and blow them into your helmet. Also, never use this helmet after having bean burritos for dinner. DAMHIKT...


----------

